# Should I use a visa Agent?



## colin grainger chef (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi my name is colin i am new to this site but i have been researching my visa prospects for the last year or so. 
I am a qualified chef and have been working as one for the past nine years in the UK, My skill is on the (NOC) list and I really want to move to BC! 
I know this must get asked alot but i would love some advice on how to go about my perminant residency visa! should i use an agent (and any recomendations would be amazing) or should i go it alone and try my luck myself! If so* can someone explain the process?*
I have my certs from college ready to go and i have my (IELTS) exam booked for august,(soonest avaiable date) I also have the £7000 required for a single applicant! 
Any help would be amazing as im just abit overwhelmed by it all being only 25!

Many thanks Col x


----------



## MarylandNed (May 11, 2010)

You can do this yourself. The process is explained here:

Immigrating to Canada: Skilled workers and professionals - Who can apply


----------

